# Police dog, shot twice, held on



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

> *Police dog, shot twice, hailed as “hero”*
> 
> A police K-9 was being heralded as a hero today after being shot twice early this morning by a fleeing suspect.
> Diablo, a year-and-a-half old Belgian Malinois, was in stable condition and awaiting surgery this afternoon at the University of Pennsylvania’s School of Veterinary Medicine, Matthew J. Ryan Hospital.
> ...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good dog. 

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Good dog.
> 
> DFrost


I find it interesting when the Written Word is Flattering to the K9 team and training it is taken as Gospil but when questions arise it is the Media that must have it wrong.:-|


I love stories like this but believe there is much to be learned by other stories as well.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't disagree. My "good dog" is because he's surviving. Had nothing to do with the deployment. That's old news. The recovery and his going home is new, good news. I doubt this dog will ever return to service. I'm glad he lived. I didn't realize we were discussing the deployment. Although a dog that remains engaged after having been shot twice isn't too shabby. My guess is, two bullet holes trump split bamboo.

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I don't disagree. My "good dog" is because he's surviving. Had nothing to do with the deployment. That's old news. The recovery and his going home is new, good news. I doubt this dog will ever return to service. I'm glad he lived. I didn't realize we were discussing the deployment. Although a dog that remains engaged after having been shot twice isn't too shabby. My guess is, two bullet holes trump split bamboo.
> 
> DFrost


 
I think you got and missed my point all at the same time.:sad:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I think you got and missed my point all at the same time.:sad:


Must have been accidental, because I still don't get it.

DFrost


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Must have been accidental, because I still don't get it.
> 
> DFrost


Yeh, I believe you!

Happy New Year!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Happy New Year!


To you as well. I stay in on New Years. Often times, I had to work. I've always considered New Years as amature night. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i just thought if the dog really did hold on after being shot twice I am hela-impressed
maybe if he retires fromt he street he can move out to stud...LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David said
"My guess is, two bullet holes trump split bamboo".


:grin::grin::grin::grin: That's a quote worth saving! :wink:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He should be bred, a lot.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Good dog.
> 
> DFrost


No, GREAT dog!


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

i guess that answers the question of would that dog would stay in the fight.


----------

